# Chase put LPS on hold for poor performance



## Craigslist Hack

So who has all of that Chase bank work?


----------



## wmhlc

Safeguard does a ton of FHA for chase. Not much REO


----------



## Craigslist Hack

wmhlc said:


> Safeguard does a ton of FHA for chase. Not much REO


This was mostly P&P. Not sure if it was all the way across the board or just the P&P stuff?

I wonder if NFR got it?


----------



## 68W30

I am sure eventually it will be our fault


----------



## STARBABY

Doberman Properties said:


> This was mostly P&P. Not sure if it was all the way across the board or just the P&P stuff?
> 
> I wonder if NFR got it?


 
Hope, I do work for NFR. there pretty easy to work for Hud regs. - 20% ! Wish they all did this, getting so tried of the flat rate game!


----------



## Craigslist Hack

STARBABY said:


> Hope, I do work for NFR. there pretty easy to work for Hud regs. - 20% ! Wish they all did this, getting so tried of the flat rate game!


We liked NFR but they had no real volume to speak of. We had quite a bit of work around Owensboro for a bit then it got spotty.

The people there were real easy to work with.


----------



## Splinterpicker

Did an interesting one for FAS. It has chase LPS on the work order completed 4 weeks ago


----------



## JDRM

We stopped getting Chase work about halfway through summer, I work for LPS, And as I said before, Wells fargo has LPS on probation also....
Its scary because they pay decent and we do good with them! High volume! 

They had a vendor conference this summer outlining these issues, and since then they approve alot more bids. :thumbup:

Hopefully it gets better!


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Splinterpicker said:


> Did an interesting one for FAS. It has chase LPS on the work order completed 4 weeks ago



That IS interesting.


----------



## JFMURFY

Doberman Properties said:


> That IS interesting.


If your in this business long enough you'll see the banks make their rounds...sorta like a Flavr-a-the month club.


----------



## Splinterpicker

JFMURFY said:


> If your in this business long enough you'll see the banks make their rounds...sorta like a Flavr-a-the month club.


 
I was geting some work through Americas A$$holemart (info) that were wells properties. Stay away from AIM they just don't pay


----------



## SwiftRes

Splinterpicker said:


> I was geting some work through Americas A$$holemart (info) that were wells properties. Stay away from AIM they just don't pay


Agreed. They are terrible to work with.


----------



## thanohano44

SwiftRes said:


> Agreed. They are terrible to work with.


There was a time when they were great the work for. Just like FAS. Another one might bite the dust or bite the pillow. At any rate, their contractors are ****ed.


----------



## JFMURFY

thanohano44 said:


> There was a time when they were great the work for. Just like FAS. Another one might bite the dust or bite the pillow. At any rate, their contractors are ****ed.


Although it's probably Bronco's fault, you right. With these National's they get too big for there britches...sub it all out to Regionals thinking their overhead will go down, then the Quality suffers cuz the guy doing the work isn't paid "sh*t" to do the work The banks and mortgage companies see the mess their properties have become an bail. 
All these wiz kids....geez they're so smart?


----------



## JDRM

If the banks would hire good local contractors the work would be more respectable accross the board! As we have said a hundred times, there are too many people forwarding photos and emails and taking a chunk out of the profit. 

We keep everything in house and will put our work up against anyone! Because we know it is getting done right! We are not relying on some clist contractor we have never meet, or even shook hands with!


----------



## Splinterpicker

JFMURFY said:


> Although it's probably Bronco's fault, you right. With these National's they get too big for there britches...sub it all out to Regionals thinking their overhead will go down, then the Quality suffers cuz the guy doing the work isn't paid "sh*t" to do the work The banks and mortgage companies see the mess their properties have become an bail.
> All these wiz kids....geez they're so smart?


You mean the Group in Austin OH wait it isn't in Austin any more .... Any way they had tried to tell the contractors that we are running at too high of a profit then I find out they have had 3 rounds of lay offs since Jan of this year. I think the parent co. that bought FAS has screwed it up an alienated so many contractors they are beginning to reap what they sewed (sp?). Dale is working in the bids department and when you have a OWNER supervising a department it is not good no matter what dept is is !


----------



## mtmtnman

STARBABY said:


> Hope, I do work for NFR. there pretty easy to work for Hud regs. - 20% ! Wish they all did this, getting so tried of the flat rate game!



Yup! Zip your photos up, fill out a PCR and send it in! No screwing around for hours "uploading"...............


----------



## GTX63

It would be a game if I thought I had a chance to win, but it's their ball, their field, their rules...


----------



## Splinterpicker

JFMURFY said:


> Although it's probably Bronco's fault, you right. With these National's they get too big for there britches...sub it all out to Regionals thinking their overhead will go down, then the Quality suffers cuz the guy doing the work isn't paid "sh*t" to do the work The banks and mortgage companies see the mess their properties have become an bail.
> All these wiz kids....geez they're so smart?


I responded to a CL ad it was slaveguard and they wanted a full time lawn person to cover a territory of 100 miles X 100 miles yhea right I'll just jump on that. With recuts of 20 dollars NOT 

Now for FAS We have been telling them or trying to tell them how to make things easier for all involved for so long we quittelling them after 1 year. They would ask but to only give the smoke screen that tehy weree listening. A master sheet with lock codes and service items that go along with that stage was told would be a boon. DId they listen NOOOOo . A shorter work order with an executive summary at the top or begining and details on additional pages. was also sujested. Again it was falling on deaf ears. Top management is errorgant and pompous beyong belief. I could hear them doing other things while I was talking and at one time I stopped and it took the person 2 minutes of silence to realize that I was not saying anything. UNbeliveable. Now they are reaping what they have planted and it has not grown but rotted and is not producing fruit. First we contractors were made to take whopping reductions in compensation then another reduction. It looks like they have realized we can't survive too long at this pace and lack of compensation. Now they are realizing they are too heavay and are trimming from within. If they came out with another price drop. That would be it. AS many contractors as there are that have worked for them I think we all can agree it was WAY BETTER before the buy out. I wish Dale still owned and PERSONALLY managed it. For his sake. NOt mine as I am done with them and have been so for 3 weeks.


----------



## Zuse

I was told by a higher up at LPS that Chase would be coming back,i didnt get a time frame tho.


----------



## thanohano44

Zuse said:


> I was told by a higher up at LPS that Chase would be coming back,i didnt get a time frame tho.


So you mean Chase just put them on time out? I'll be willing to bet that's not the case. FAS said the same thing back in 08-09.


----------



## STARBABY

Splinterpicker said:


> I responded to a CL ad it was slaveguard and they wanted a full time lawn person to cover a territory of 100 miles X 100 miles yhea right I'll just jump on that. With recuts of 20 dollars NOT
> 
> Now for FAS We have been telling them or trying to tell them how to make things easier for all involved for so long we quittelling them after 1 year. They would ask but to only give the smoke screen that tehy weree listening. A master sheet with lock codes and service items that go along with that stage was told would be a boon. DId they listen NOOOOo . A shorter work order with an executive summary at the top or begining and details on additional pages. was also sujested. Again it was falling on deaf ears. Top management is errorgant and pompous beyong belief. I could hear them doing other things while I was talking and at one time I stopped and it took the person 2 minutes of silence to realize that I was not saying anything. UNbeliveable. Now they are reaping what they have planted and it has not grown but rotted and is not producing fruit. First we contractors were made to take whopping reductions in compensation then another reduction. It looks like they have realized we can't survive too long at this pace and lack of compensation. Now they are realizing they are too heavay and are trimming from within. If they came out with another price drop. That would be it. AS many contractors as there are that have worked for them I think we all can agree it was WAY BETTER before the buy out. I wish Dale still owned and PERSONALLY managed it. For his sake. NOt mine as I am done with them and have been so for 3 weeks.


I stopped working for them too. Just was worth it anymore!


----------



## GTX63

Not intending to sound cynical, but even with some of the salaried employees at the nationals, a day is viewed as break, lunch, break, and go home. Everything else between is noise.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

I hope they don't go back to LPS. I just want to know where they went so I can leave LPS with them.


----------



## thanohano44

GTX63 said:


> Not intending to sound cynical, but even with some of the salaried employees at the nationals, a day is viewed as break, lunch, break, and go home. Everything else between is noise.


That's 80% of hourly office employees everywhere. Only. 20% really give a rats azz about their job.


----------



## JDRM

Doberman Properties said:


> I hope they don't go back to LPS. I just want to know where they went so I can leave LPS with them.
> 
> Are you leaving because the regional expansion didn't go well? Cant you just go back to local with them? We don't have many problems with them... Or should I say, not near as much as I have had with others!


----------



## Craigslist Hack

JDRM said:


> Doberman Properties said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they don't go back to LPS. I just want to know where they went so I can leave LPS with them.
> 
> Are you leaving because the regional expansion didn't go well? Cant you just go back to local with them? We don't have many problems with them... Or should I say, not near as much as I have had with others!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you working direct for LPS or through a regional?
> 
> Here are my complaints about LPS:
> 
> 
> 
> 75% of our orders are bids to see if we will Low Ball our competition
> They send 3 companies to a property for minor work orders and make them bid everything that needs done then piece meal out the work to the lowest bidders for each scope.
> Phone call after phone call on everything we process
> multiple redundancies between uploading and bidding. we do the same things 3 to 5 times and still get calls with questions.
> the processors from India. ENOUGH SAID!
> if i bid 400lf of bushes it does not matter how many bushes there are 400lf is 400lf regardless of quantity.
> They are calling us for clarification on orders processed last month. this means that we won't be paid for another 30 days after they send the order through.
> They continue to issue us orders outside of our coverage areas while I see companies that offer entire state coverage being rewarded with metro work.
> It became very clear to me that they ONLY wanted us to cover downstate Illinois.
> Repair base is total BS! I am a sub contractor I can charge whatever I want to perform work. If they don't like my price they can go elsewhere.
> We are following too many CL contractors on properties and being blamed for their mistakes.
> I could go on but surely you are tired of reading by now.:yawn:
Click to expand...


----------



## GTX63

Not tired of reading it at all. Refreshes my memory of why I keep whittling these clowns down.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

GTX63 said:


> Not tired of reading it at all. Refreshes my memory of why I keep whittling these clowns down.



Yeah it's easy to get on a rant!:thumbup:


----------



## JDRM

Doberman Properties said:


> JDRM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you working direct for LPS or through a regional?
> 
> Here are my complaints about LPS:
> 
> 
> 
> 75% of our orders are bids to see if we will Low Ball our competition
> They send 3 companies to a property for minor work orders and make them bid everything that needs done then piece meal out the work to the lowest bidders for each scope.
> Phone call after phone call on everything we process
> multiple redundancies between uploading and bidding. we do the same things 3 to 5 times and still get calls with questions.
> the processors from India. ENOUGH SAID!
> if i bid 400lf of bushes it does not matter how many bushes there are 400lf is 400lf regardless of quantity.
> They are calling us for clarification on orders processed last month. this means that we won't be paid for another 30 days after they send the order through.
> They continue to issue us orders outside of our coverage areas while I see companies that offer entire state coverage being rewarded with metro work.
> It became very clear to me that they ONLY wanted us to cover downstate Illinois.
> Repair base is total BS! I am a sub contractor I can charge whatever I want to perform work. If they don't like my price they can go elsewhere.
> We are following too many CL contractors on properties and being blamed for their mistakes.
> I could go on but surely you are tired of reading by now.:yawn:
> 
> 
> 
> I work with a local company who has been with them for many years, we split everything, they do all office work, QC, uploading photos, invoicing, etc. They cover only southeastern Mi, Im sure things go on in house that I dont hear about, but my experience's have been good so far.
> 
> From all the sh*t a few other companies have put us through, I can manage the current way of things with them.
Click to expand...


----------



## JDRM

The reason I asked is that I can relate to the headache going regional would create! I have a hard enough time finding reliable employees, I couldn't imagine if I needed someone in another state, the problems it would create for me, with trying to keep a good reputation locally! :wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## Craigslist Hack

JDRM said:


> Doberman Properties said:
> 
> 
> 
> I work with a local company who has been with them for many years, we split everything, they do all office work, QC, uploading photos, invoicing, etc. They cover only southeastern Mi, Im sure things go on in house that I dont hear about, but my experience's have been good so far.
> 
> From all the sh*t a few other companies have put us through, I can manage the current way of things with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before we worked direct we had a similar program. It worked well for a while then the regional we worked for began to lose people and the nebies were clueless. We decided to go direct. It has been total chaos since we made that decision. Lately I just turn back the crap jobs and keep the ones we want. If they don't like it they can just quit sending us work.
Click to expand...


----------



## Craigslist Hack

JDRM said:


> The reason I asked is that I can relate to the headache going regional would create! I have a hard enough time finding reliable employees, I couldn't imagine if I needed someone in another state, the problems it would create for me, with trying to keep a good reputation locally! :wallbash::wallbash:



It's infuriating! Everyone promises the moon and they can't answer their phone let alone complete jobs correctly.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

So does any one know yet who has the Chase Bank contract?


----------



## JDRM

Doberman Properties said:


> So does any one know yet who has the Chase Bank contract?


I have seen scattered Chase work orders, Fas, Safeguard, Nationstar. I dont think they have designated 1 major player for their workload.

I know we are both hoping they come back to LPS........

Maybe, a grass isn't always greener on the other side type of thing......


----------



## Zuse

I spoke to my regional director at LPS last week on a conference all about a WF re-conveyance job they ask me to rehab,and he said Chase was coming back in increments,first inspections and then grass cuts then a full blown work.

But who knows right...Crazy a** biz we are in.

He seemed pretty confident about it tho.


----------



## JDRM

ZUSE, 

If this is correct, you just made my year!!!!!! :thumbsup:

I have been waiting for this since the conference last summer telling everyone to tighten up. I cant speak for all the Contractors out there, but I know we are doing our part in stepping our game up, spending a little extra time to insure quality!!


----------



## Craigslist Hack

JDRM said:


> ZUSE,
> 
> If this is correct, you just made my year!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> I have been waiting for this since the conference last summer telling everyone to tighten up. I cant speak for all the Contractors out there, but I know we are doing our part in stepping our game up, spending a little extra time to insure quality!!


We have been light on work so we are treating P&P jobs like HPIR's. We are really trying to be thorough. We always have in the past but we are definitely paying more attention.


----------



## REO2Rentals

Need you help please................What is require to become one of LPS vendor? Any advise, input will be greatly appreciated:thumbup:


----------



## Zuse

REO2Rentals said:


> Need you help please................What is require to become one of LPS vendor? Any advise, input will be greatly appreciated:thumbup:


Basically your usual stuff insurance EO and general liability,references.

I got started with them 8 yrs ago,i told them i would do all their 2nd bids for free and help them control their cost to the client.I spent about a 3 months doing that..they liked my bids so much they hired me full time,I can say this,they can be a butt head just like the rest but its mainly abut a personal relationship with them.


----------



## Gypsos

I have a question. What does HPIR stand for?


----------



## thanohano44

Gypsos said:


> I have a question. What does HPIR stand for?


Hope,pray,idiot run!


----------



## REO2Rentals

thanohano44 said:


> Hope,pray,idiot run!


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BRADSConst

Gypsos said:


> I have a question. What does HPIR stand for?


Hud
Property
Inspection
Report :thumbsup:


----------



## Gypsos

BRADSConst said:


> Hud
> Property
> Inspection
> Report :thumbsup:


Thanks. Never had to do one of those. Sounds like a real pain.


----------



## BRADSConst

Gypsos said:


> Thanks. Never had to do one of those. Sounds like a real pain.


Check one of the other threads going. HPIRs tell you to backfeed the electrical if its off. This is illegal per NEC. It was discussed in great detail.


----------



## Gypsos

Yeah, I saw this discussion. Back feeding seems a bad idea to me.


----------



## REO2Rentals

one of national ask if we can do HPIR and initial secure for $75.00

I ask him what he been smoking!


----------



## BPWY

Tell him to add a 0 and you'll get excited. 
Other wise zzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

JDRM said:


> I have seen scattered Chase work orders, Fas, Safeguard, Nationstar. I dont think they have designated 1 major player for their workload.
> 
> I know we are both hoping they come back to LPS........
> 
> Maybe, a grass isn't always greener on the other side type of thing......



Never heard of Nationstar? Who are they?


----------



## JDRM

Doberman Properties said:


> Never heard of Nationstar? Who are they?


https://www.nationstarmtg.com/


I dont know how, but they often end up with Chase properties. Fas handles most of Nationstar's inventory.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

JDRM said:


> https://www.nationstarmtg.com/
> 
> 
> I dont know how, but they often end up with Chase properties. Fas handles most of Nationstar's inventory.


I googled them before asking it just looks like a mortgage company?

Are they an Asset Manager for other banks as well?

Weird! There are som many twists and turns in this industry it's impoosible to keep up.


----------



## Splinterpicker

Doberman Properties said:


> I googled them before asking it just looks like a mortgage company?
> 
> Are they an Asset Manager for other banks as well?
> 
> Weird! There are som many twists and turns in this industry it's impoosible to keep up.


Just like a good NASCAR rally track


----------



## JDRM

Splinterpicker said:


> Just like a good NASCAR rally track



More like a figure 8.......:wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## Splinterpicker

JDRM said:


> More like a figure 8.......:wallbash::wallbash:


 
Its just a matter of when to cross the x and when to not enter the race any more.
After having a BAD expeirence driving race boats I got a BAD, (WORST feeling I have ever had) to the point of contemplating NOT going out for the next heat. I went out for the next race and was T boned behind the drivers seat (1 FT behind) at full steam going down the straightaway. I learned to listen to my gut, little voice what ever you want to call it.

Dire straights, money for nothing as in this industry and chicks for freee ( still waiting for that one )


----------



## Splinterpicker

FAS has lost chase 24 now man just when I thought it was going to increase ( crickets chirp)


----------



## STARBABY

Splinterpicker said:


> FAS has lost chase 24 now man just when I thought it was going to increase ( crickets chirp)


 
So who do they have left? I haven`t worked for them since last June!


----------



## Zuse

Chase is vary tuff...they want it done right and they want done on time.

Word is SG is next to lose chase.Their is vary few that can handle Chase work load,and SG has their hands full right now.

Chase is a Vary large account.


----------



## thanohano44

Zuse said:


> Chase is vary tuff...they want it done right and they want done on time.
> 
> Word is SG is next to lose chase.Their is vary few that can handle Chase work load,and SG has their hands full right now.
> 
> Chase is a Vary large account.


Where did you learn to spell?


----------

